# Painted reflector



## frothhelmet (7 Apr 2014)

What is a good kind of paint to use to paint the inside of a hood - seriously what are manufacturers thinking leaving that black! Would like something that;

1. is waterproof

2. will not crack/brown

3. and which is non-toxic.

Cheers!


----------



## ian_m (7 Apr 2014)

http://www.screwfix.com/p/no-nonsense-aluminium-foil-tape-silver-72mm-x-45m/50629


----------



## John S (7 Apr 2014)

ian_m said:


> http://www.screwfix.com/p/no-nonsense-aluminium-foil-tape-silver-72mm-x-45m/50629



I've used something similar to this and it works really well.


----------



## frothhelmet (7 Apr 2014)

Matte white is actually a better reflector than polished aluminium. With that in mind I bet it wouldn't be too hard to find a white tape - otherwise this aluminium one might not be that bad. Does it rust or anything? Cheers.


----------



## ian_m (7 Apr 2014)

Reflectivity of aluminium is in order if 95%, matt white I would be surprised if above 70%. Matt paint is not mould proof and is probably not fish safe.

Aluminium and rust, you need basic chemistry lessons..


----------



## frothhelmet (7 Apr 2014)

10^3 pardons for breaking your beaker dexter.


----------



## NC10 (7 Apr 2014)

I've used Mylar as my reflector. Far more reflective and longer lasting than a basic aluminium foil and you're not going to get any problems associated with using a paint.

I paid about £5 for a 2 metre x 2 metre roll, I think. Depending on how much you want/need I could post you some off if you like? I won't be needing the bit I have left any time in the near future anyway.


----------



## ourmanflint (7 Apr 2014)

Don't use paint whatever you do! Almost all paints contain fungicides and heavy metals as drying agents, so when condensation drips back off the paint, there's a good chance your fish and plants will perish. As mentioned mylar reflectors are really good and flexible enough to be able to be cut to any shape and stuck down easily enough. Even then it's far better to have parabolic reflectors for tubes if you are using them.


----------



## ian_m (7 Apr 2014)

Mylar is transparent, aluminised mylar is the reflective tape. Expensive, but probably easier to keep clean than aluminium tape.

Juwel sell reflectors that clip to tubes and have two mylar strips that push into place easy peasy.


----------



## NC10 (7 Apr 2014)

Yes, obviously I meant the reflective version


----------



## dw1305 (7 Apr 2014)

Hi all,





> Don't use paint whatever you do! Almost all paints contain fungicides and heavy metals as drying agents


 I didn't even think of that and I quite happily used "Hammerite Quick Drying Radiator Paint White - Gloss White" to paint the inside of the lid on this tank , and fortunately it has remained white and hasn't killed the fish or plants.



 

It was about £7 for 500cm3 a couple of years ago, but looking back on it aluminium covered mylar would have been a safer option. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## ourmanflint (7 Apr 2014)

Nice looking plants Darrel! Better to be over cautious I suppose. The hammerite gloss contains MEKO, Methyl Ethyl Ketoxime, not  a very nice chemical by all accounts. And the reason it dries so fast is probably because of the Manganese and Cobalt driers.
Cheers


----------



## ian_m (8 Apr 2014)

I think dried Hammerite is fish safe as my mate did up his old tank lid wth white hammerite inside and black outside and T8 tube reflectors with no loss of fish. Obviously paint was 100% dry when put back on tank.

I have a feeling he used Juwel reflectors on his T8 tubes as easily cut to length for non Juwel length tubes.


----------



## dw1305 (8 Apr 2014)

Hi all,





ourmanflint said:


> he hammerite gloss contains MEKO, Methyl Ethyl Ketoxime, not a very nice chemical by all accounts. And the reason it dries so fast is probably because of the Manganese and Cobalt driers.


No that makes perfect sense, I just assumed that it must pass safety tests about being licked by babies etc. and didn't really think any further. 

It is certainly something to think about.

cheers Darrel


----------



## BigTom (8 Apr 2014)

dw1305 said:


> safety tests about being licked by babies



The mental image is brilliant.


----------



## dw1305 (8 Apr 2014)

Hi all, 


BigTom said:


> safety tests about being licked by babies......The mental image is brilliant.


I  see what you mean, but I don't think they do the LC50 test  <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Median_lethal_dose>  by smearing the newly painted radiator with chocolate and using real babies, it might be considered unethical. 

I think they use double cream and particularly cute, fluffy kittens instead.

cheers Darrel


----------

